# Hilton or Hyatt



## neuhausamy (Mar 20, 2006)

I am looking at either a Hilton or Hyatt for a timeshare to purchase.
Any suggestions?  Pros and cons?

Lucy


----------



## Seth Nock (Mar 20, 2006)

Both are great systems.  Hyatt has very high end locations, but as of now, only 11.  Hilton has 30 locations.  They are both building more locations.  Both companies allow you to book a few days at a time in the unit size you desire (both are point based systems).   Hilton's properties are much larger than Hyatt.  Therefore there tends to be more availability closer to travel date.  Hilton offers open season.  This allows members to book studios for $60/night, 1 bedrooms for $80/night and 2 bedrooms for $100/night (a $20 additional fee applies for Friday and Saturday nights).  Hilton will also allow you to trade timeshare points for Hilton HHonors points.


----------



## ohioelk (Mar 20, 2006)

Does Hilton allow resale owners to trade for HHonors points?


----------



## Steve (Mar 20, 2006)

*Hilton vs. Hyatt*



			
				ohioelk said:
			
		

> Does Hilton allow resale owners to trade for HHonors points?



Yes, Hilton does allow this.  In my opinion, Hilton is a much better and more flexible system than Hyatt.  

Although Hyatt has some great locations, they have one of the most cumbersome point systems in all of timesharing.  A couple of examples:  

1) You're basically limited to only 6 months of the year.  What's up with that?  You should be able to use your points for trades into other Hyatts ANY time of the year.

2) You're basically prohibited from borrowing points from future years.

Hyatt is very rigid in their rules...and that's a turn off...especially considering how high their prices and maintenance fees are.  Hilton is a much better program...they just need to get busy and build some new locations.

Steve


----------



## kelleywolatz (Mar 20, 2006)

*Hyatt information contradicts*

I just received some information from Hyatt, and I believe its telling me that I can use my points any time of the year, and that I can borrow from next year. Is there some fine print that I am not seeing?


----------



## Kal (Mar 21, 2006)

kelleywolatz said:
			
		

> I just received some information from Hyatt, and I believe its telling me that I can use my points any time of the year, and that I can borrow from next year. Is there some fine print that I am not seeing?


 
Go *Here* for detailed information about the Hyatt program.  You have 18 months to decide how you will use those points when staying at HVC properties.

With regard to "borrowing points from next year", the answer is *YES,* you can borrow those points.


----------



## Steve (Mar 21, 2006)

*The Details*



			
				kelleywolatz said:
			
		

> I just received some information from Hyatt, and I believe its telling me that I can use my points any time of the year, and that I can borrow from next year. Is there some fine print that I am not seeing?




The problem with borrowing points from the next year is that you can only do this if "you reserve and occupy within the next 60 days" (I'm quoting directly from KAL's excellent website which he has given you the link to).

By the time it gets to within 60 days of check in, all of the top weeks will have already been taken.  You might get an off season reservation this way, but you certainly won't get the prime resorts in prime season.  So, even though you technically can borrow points from the next year...in reality, the 60 day reservation restriction renders this feature of limited value at best.

Likewise, the ability to use your points for more than half of the year is also restricted.  If you want to use your points freely to book a reservation at any Hyatt Vacation Club resort, this can only be done within the CUP, or Club Use Period.  This period starts six months before the start date of the week you own.  So, if you own a week that starts on July 1st this year, your open season will be from January 1st to July 1st.  

After the start of your owned week (July 1st in our example) the Club Use Period has ended and the LCUP, or Limited Club Use Period, has begun.  During this time period, which extends for six months after the week you own, you can only book reservations 60 days before the date you intend to occupy.  (This is the same restriction that is placed on points borrowed from the next year) Again, I think it's a severe restriction because there just won't be any peak weeks left only 60 days before check in.

To put this in practical terms, let's say you own the first week of July, but next year you want to go to Carmel the first week of August instead.  You have to wait until June 1st in order to try and book your reservation for August 1st.  At that late date, there just isn't going to be anything available.

In contrast, Hilton allows you to book your points anytime of the year...as well as borrow points from the next year...without any of these types of restrictions.  

Steve


----------



## neuhausamy (Mar 21, 2006)

I have a co worker who owns with the Hyatt and she booked a trip to Sedona, for 3 months later, right after she got her points.  Then she booked a trip later in the year, using her left over points.  She didn't mention restrictions.  
My impression from her is that she could book her trips anytime of the year for any date.

I'm confused.  

Lucy


----------



## Kal (Mar 21, 2006)

Steve said:
			
		

> ....To put this in practical terms, let's say you own the first week of July, but next year you want to go to Carmel the first week of August instead. You have to wait until June 1st in order to try and book your reservation for August 1st. At that late date, there just isn't going to be anything available....
> Steve


 
Steve - You're looking at an approach where the owner does not do any advance planning and waits until the last minute to book something.  That's only one way of using the system.  Well in advance of the desired stay (say 12-months in advance), all an owner has to do is call Hyatt and place their name on a Request List.  That way, the owner has an excellent opportunity to get that Carmel reservation in August when the units become available to the Club (at 6-months prior to the August occupancy date).  Hyatt fills available units from that Request List.


----------



## Steve (Mar 21, 2006)

*Confused*

Kal, now you have me confused.  If I understand you correctly, you're saying that I can request a week in August in Carmel 12 months in advance...using my points from a July week...and I'll get it 6 months in advance?  That seems to contradict the rules of the LCUP.  

If I own a September week...and I want the August week...then the system should work exactly as you describe (if I understand it correctly)...because August would be within the CUP for my September week.  But August falls in the LCUP for a July week...therefore, wouldn't the 60 day restriction apply?  So how could I get on the request list 12 months in advance and get the August week at 6 months out when the points become available...if the time I want is in my week's LCUP instead of CUP?

Please explain further.  

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## Kal (Mar 21, 2006)

The key is what season your points are in when you get the confirmation, not the week of the stay.

If you get on the request list well in advance of the desired August week, you will most likely get the confirmation at exactly 6-months prior to the August week.  At the time of the confirmation your points will be in the CUP season so you would be fine.  If you didn't get a confirmation by the end of your CUP season, your points will go into LCUP.  Then you would be subject to the 60-day occupancy limit.  

If a person waits to make a request late in the cycle, it means they didn't do any advance planning and must deal with left-overs.  That's just like ANY SYSTEM where if you wait too long, not much is left because it's been taken by people who planned ahead.

If you owned a September week and wanted an August week, your points would have expired at the end of LCUP and you couldn't get it unless you borrow from next year.


----------



## Steve (Mar 21, 2006)

So if I want to vacation mostly in the summer, then would I want to own a week in the fall or a week in the spring?  (So that I can take advantage of the CUP period.)  I thought I'd have to buy in the fall...but perhaps I have it backwards.

Thanks for your help on this.

Steve

PS...I still think Hilton is a simpler system...but I am trying to understand Hyatt.


----------



## Kal (Mar 21, 2006)

You would have best success if you own a week which occurs PRIOR to your preferred vacation periods.  Then too, you need to make sure the week you own has sufficient points to take care of your reservation needs.  Owning a late May week may not get you enough points for a mid-summer stay.

Yeah, I think you had it backwards.


----------



## SPARTANINPR (Mar 22, 2006)

*Hyatt*

Actually guys,you can make a reservatin request up to 18 months out.I can make a request in January,say,in my HRPP for May of the next year in LCUP.As Kal pointed out,six months prior to the time I want to travel,I will have an answer.The LCUP is designed to make last second(60 days or less out)trips with leftover points that were not used in HRPP or LCUP.It's an added safety net.


----------



## ohioelk (Mar 25, 2006)

Can you make a reservation for your week in HRRP and also request a reservation for another resort that would be CUP?  Then if your CUP request comes through cancel the home resort.


----------



## Kal (Mar 26, 2006)

The reservation to use your owned unit week is made during HRPP.  Assuming you only own ONE unit, your points are then consumed for the year.  If you request an alternate unit (via CUP) it would be granted 6-months prior to the requested week.  Once your name comes up from the request list, if you don't have enough points, HVC will go to the next name on the list.  Your name will remain on the list until such time you have points available.  Every request will be granted to the extent of available units.  If you call in at minus 180 days to check the status, all the available units may be gone.  If there is still availability, you would cancel your HRPP week and reserve the available CUP unit. 

Basically, the HRPP units are removed from the full list of units on day minus 181 at 2359 hrs, and the CUP request units are granted on day minus 180 at 0001 hrs (the next day).


----------



## bentlew (Mar 27, 2006)

*Partial Weeks*

During HRPP and CUP can you make reservations for partial weeks, either at your home resort or another Hyatt property?


----------



## Carmel (Apr 3, 2006)

You can make reservations for 2,3 or 4 nights with Hyatt. You can also use HVC points at any resort, use any size unit and stay during any season (based on availability). As of today's date, there are 12 locations.


----------



## calgal (Apr 4, 2006)

I was told that if you reserve all or part of your home week, it is not cancellable.


----------



## Kal (Apr 4, 2006)

calgal said:
			
		

> I was told that if you reserve all or part of your home week, it is not cancellable.


 
Not true. You can cancel your reservation for all or part of the home week. The cancelled portion would convert to points then you can use those points consistent with the points program.  Once the HRPP reservation is cancelled, it's gone and the unit goes into the HVC pool.  It's highly unlikely you could get that unit back again while in CUP.


----------



## capjak (Apr 9, 2006)

*Hotel Stays Hyatt*

Question:  What is the conversion to Hyatt point for hotel stays?  I noticed that  on e-bay there is a 1300 point unit but was wondering how many hotel points that would equate too?


----------



## capjak (Apr 9, 2006)

*Hotel Stay Hilton?*

Sorry I should have posted this with the Hyatt question

Is the Hiton Honor Point conversion worth it?  It seems like there are a lot of restrictions on time you can get hotel and the point conversion for say 7000 (2br timeshare 7000x23 conversion appx 160000 HH pts) for less than a week in a hotel.


----------



## Kal (Apr 9, 2006)

capjak said:
			
		

> Question: What is the conversion to Hyatt point for hotel stays? I noticed that on e-bay there is a 1300 point unit but was wondering how many hotel points that would equate too?


 
A 1300, 2 BR HVC point (Bronze) week would provide 53,000 Gold Passport Points.  Use of those points would depend on the "Category" of Hyatt Hotel.  There are 4 Category levels, where the higher the category, the more points per night.

There are a number of room types - Standard, Regency/Grand, Suite etc.  The higher the room type, the more points needed per night.

Here are some examples for Standard Rooms:

Category 2 = 8000 pts/night
Category 3 = 12000 pts/night
Category 4 = 15000 pts/night

So, 53,000 points will get you 6 nights in a Category 2 hotel or 3 nights in a Category 4 hotel.

A bronze week is at the low-end of the food chain, but if you had a 2BR Diamond Week (2200 HVC points), that would get you 90,000 Gold Passport Points.  The higher quality Hyatt timeshare unit owned, will get you much better options for using points for Hyatt Hotels.


----------



## WORLD TRAVELER (Apr 9, 2006)

*Hilton Hotel points*

HHonors VIP for categories 1-5 = 6 nights for 150,000 points
Category 6 = 6 nights for 175,000 points.

Most Hilton properties are category 1-5.  If booked early enough, the points are not that difficult to book into 6 night stays.

Keep in mind that you don't have to buy from the developer to get HHonor point conversion.  You can convert to HHonor points on a yearly basis if you wish.

Hilton has a very flexible program.  I just closed on a Hilton two weeks ago and wanted to go to Kauai for a week in June.  I called the Hilton desk and they booked me right into Kauai at the end of June for a week through RCI.  I only had to use 1 bedroom's worth of points to get a two bedroom for exchange. This exchange is less than 3 mos away and I was impressed that I was able to get into Kauai during primetime on such short notice.  This shows that Hilton has great trade power!


----------



## Kal (Apr 9, 2006)

capjak said:
			
		

> Question: What is the conversion to Hyatt point for hotel stays? I noticed that on e-bay there is a 1300 point unit but was wondering how many hotel points that would equate too?


 
Oops, I forgot the fact that if you buy a resale (e.g. thru Ebay) you don't get the Hyatt Hotel exchange program.  You only get it when you purchase thru Hyatt.


----------



## spike (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: Hotel Stay Hilton?*



			
				capjak said:
			
		

> Is the Hiton Honor Point conversion worth it?


HGVC is a great system but very few of us use it to convert our points to hotel use as it isn't that great of a deal. Conversions tend to come at the end of the year when you have extra points and you have to use them or lose 'em.


----------



## Carmel (Apr 10, 2006)

Hyatt has also added Hawthorn Suites, AmeriSuites and Summerfield Suites which as added over 400 new "hotel" locations to the mix.


----------



## Floridaski (Apr 10, 2006)

Hyatt may be "rigid" in the rules, but is sure does work well.  We own in Key West and I deposited a portion of my 2005 Hyatt points - 1300 points for a 2 bedroom II reqeust for Spring Break 2007 in Brekenridge.  I listed only one property, The Grand Timber Lodge and only one week - I got confirmation of the exchange within 5 days!  

We still have enough points to go to Key West for a 4 day vacation(we live in South Florida) and we get more points this year.  We also own 2 weeks in Grand Caymen at Morritts and have to use RCI for these full floating weeks.  The Hyatt system and agreement with II is far better then anything I have had with RCI.  The Grand Timber Lodge trade is worth $4000.00 dollars on the rental market, so we could not be any happier with our Hyatt timeshare.  Their rules keep you on top of your points and if you use the system - I think it is the best on the market!  

Anybody want to buy some 2 bedroom Morritt's floating weeks?  Hyatt is so much better!


----------



## capjak (Apr 10, 2006)

Hilton has a very flexible program. I just closed on a Hilton two weeks ago and wanted to go to Kauai for a week in June. I called the Hilton desk and they booked me right into Kauai at the end of June for a week through RCI. I only had to use 1 bedroom's worth of points to get a two bedroom for exchange. This exchange is less than 3 mos away and I was impressed that I was able to get into Kauai during primetime on such short notice. This shows that Hilton has great trade power!

What resort were able to get in Kauai?  That makes me more interested in Hilton esp since you get all the rights of buying from developer.


----------



## mesamirage (Apr 11, 2006)

I have to agree with Floridaski, that Hyatt may be somewhat rigid, but in a way that is an advantage to those who can figure out how to navigate the waters just like anything else in life.  Now with the online website to check for avail. and make reservation its just that much better. 

I think its hard to replace the quality of Hyatt with any other product.  We have yet to make our first II trade but plan on having at least 4760 points with II come mid 2008 to try and stay in Hawaii for a few weeks. (Due to job assignment don't think we will get a chance to use any 2007 points so we will bank them with II)

Mesa


----------



## WORLD TRAVELER (Apr 12, 2006)

I was able to get the Pahio Kauai Beach Villas.  The resort is beach front and has good reviews on TUG.


----------

